# CHI weekend trip on Wolverine (and some public transit...)



## thully (Apr 13, 2012)

This weekend, I'm going on a quick trip to Chicago from Ann Arbor via the Wolverine. While I've been through Chicago quite a few times when connecting between trains, I haven't yet spent a night there - and with the Tigers visiting the White Sox this weekend, it seemed like the perfect opportunity. Also, I will get the chance to ride the Chicago 'L' while I am there - there is a stop on the Red Line less than a half-mile from my hotel, which I will be utilizing to get to the Tigers-White Sox games...

While it may not be a long trip, it's nevertheless great to be on a train again - and the advantage of short trips like this is that they can be done without taking vacation time (or missing classes, for those who are students). For me, CHI is one of the few places I can do a trip with any significant amount of time at the destination without losing a workday (the others being any other city on the Wolverine and possibly DC and other cities on the Capitol Limited, which has a departure and return that allows a weekend trip with a decent amount of time there). Also, I've never been on #355 before, and I'm anxious to see how the vibe compares to other ARB-CHI Wolverines I've been on (I do think well probably have more students and perhaps drinking on this train, being a Friday night departure and all...)

My trip started from Ann Arbor, where instead of the usual cab I decided to take a Ann Arbor Transportation Authority bus to the station. My workplace is right next to a stop on a route which stops right at a stairway to the train station (this being route #1). I boarded the bus at around 5:25pm, and eventually reached the station around 5:40ish. Carrying luggage on the bus worked fine - I expect to do the same on the Chicago end, where I can take bus #151 all the way from Union Station to my hotel. At the train station, I noticed a lot of people (probably over 50), mostly waiting for the same 6:09 train to Chicago (#355) I was taking. This train normally departs ARB at 7:17, but has been temporarily moved up due to the Norfolk Southern track restrictions lengthens the journey.

I decided to do the upgrade to business class this time - I haven't done it on the Wolverine yet, and I wanted to give it a try. In short, I will say that the BC on the Wolverine is basically identical to that offered on the #66 Northeast Regional - same type of seats, same 2x1 configuration. I sat in a single seat and we rolled out of the Ann Arbor station on time. I will say that it's definitely nice to have the extra room, though whether I d do it depends on cost (and coach is definitely acceptable for me most of the time). Being right by the window also helps - while the Wolverine may not have the scenery of a California Zephyr, it's definitely interesting at times (and I hope to ride the route when the Dome car is on next...) Approaching Jackson now - figure I'll get something to eat shortly (wish some of these corridor trains had a full diner, but the cafe will have to do...)


----------



## white rabbitt (Apr 13, 2012)

thully said:


> This weekend, I'm going on a quick trip to Chicago from Ann Arbor via the Wolverine. While I've been through Chicago quite a few times when connecting between trains, I haven't yet spent a night there - and with the Tigers visiting the White Sox this weekend, it seemed like the perfect opportunity. Also, I will get the chance to ride the Chicago 'L' while I am there - there is a stop on the Red Line less than a half-mile from my hotel, which I will be utilizing to get to the Tigers-White Sox games...
> 
> While it may not be a long trip, it's nevertheless great to be on a train again - and the advantage of short trips like this is that they can be done without taking vacation time (or missing classes, for those who are students). For me, CHI is one of the few places I can do a trip with any significant amount of time at the destination without losing a workday (the others being any other city on the Wolverine and possibly DC and other cities on the Capitol Limited, which has a departure and return that allows a weekend trip with a decent amount of time there). Also, I've never been on #355 before, and I'm anxious to see how the vibe compares to other ARB-CHI Wolverines I've been on (I do think well probably have more students and perhaps drinking on this train, being a Friday night departure and all...)
> 
> ...


thully let us know when u get to chi town'


----------



## thully (Apr 13, 2012)

Update - we left KAL 20-30 minutes ago - since then we have definitely sped up considerably! This is the part which they are permitted to run 110mph on, and it seems like we are at least close to that now. It was nice watching the sun set on the train - its pitch black, so there isn't much to see now. There seems to be quite a few people in the cafe car, many consuming alcoholic beverages.

I will say that while I definitely am partial to LD trains, I definitely appreciate the Wolverine - we are lucky to have service 3 times a day in each direction (particularly since some large cities like Cincinnati have service only 3 times a *week*), and once the track purchase from NS is complete and they finish refurbishing the track there will be 110mph operation down most of the line. Though I've been on it before, taking it as a standalone trip makes me appreciate it more (though being in business class definitely helps - it makes it feel almost like a LD train). I'll be doing a similar weekend trip in May for NTD in CHI, so I'm looking forward to that for sure..

More when I get to CHI...


----------



## Michigan Mom (Apr 13, 2012)

We took a recent quick roundtrip between ARB-CHI. With the track work, have to plan on 6 hours each way. Knowing that going in, it isn't bad. Delays seem to be built into the schedule heading west. :blink: :blink: Slow east of Kzoo, they try to make up time west of Kzoo. Good news is that all coaches now seem to have outlets.


----------



## thully (Apr 14, 2012)

Got into CHI about an hour ago - around 11pm to be more precise. Basically on schedule - at least the modified schedule that adjusts for the slow Norfolk Southern track... After arriving, I purchased a CTA 3-day pass and found my way to the #151 bus stop. After waiting 20 minutes or so (I think a bus must have been behind schedule, as Google Transit said a bus would be there in 2 minutes when I arrived), the 151 finally pulled up. Got on and rode the 2 mi or so to the Allerton Hotel (the stop was literally right outside the door) and checked in. Figure I'll sleep in a bit, find a place for breakfast, take a short trip on the Red Line (I wanted to check out the HI hostel for a potential future trip), and then head to the Tigers-White Sox game.


----------



## thully (Apr 14, 2012)

Ate at Lou Mitchells - heard it recommended numerous tines on this board, so figured I'd give it a go. Took the 151 bus to Union Station and walked from there, which worked pretty well. Food was good - had to hit an ATM first, as they are cash-only.

Afterwards, I caught the 126 bus to go check out the HI hostel - was actually pretty impressed with the facilities (I've never seen a hostel before). Will likely stay there in the future - they were unfortunately sold out this weekend, and I snagged a good hotel rate ($93/night, which was definitely great for downtown Chicago).

From there I got a coffee and made my way to the Harrison Red Line station. The 'L' is definitely neat - it goes both over and under the city, and was a nice ride to the ballpark (if a bit crowded). Got to Sox-35th over an hour before first pitch, though it took me 20 min or so to get to my seat.

Definitely liking CHI so far - the transit seems to work very well (though the L is what everybody talks about, the buses are also great). Haven't used a cab yet on my trip - I definitely want to come back more frequently (will be doing so for NTD, and might have to take a day off to see the Tigers play the Cubs at Wrigley in June.


----------



## Misty. (Apr 15, 2012)

Glad to see you'd enjoying the Chicago trip  While I'm new to the hostel scene myself, Chicago is one of the two I've stayed at so far, and I loved it. One thing I'd recommend when you do stay there if you don't get the private room - request a lower bunk.


----------



## thully (Apr 15, 2012)

Coming back from CHI to ARB now - was nice to go to the baseball games, though I definitely preferred the outcome of Sunday's game to Saturday's. Coming back from the ballpark the L was crazy - it was pretty much pack as many people as you can in! Next time I'm down at the Sox ballpark, I might look at taking Metra (though I'd have to make sure the schedule works and I can get to CUS or my hotel easily).

I was definitely a bit worried at the end that I'd end up not making it to Union Station on time for #354 - in the end, I made it (though I got a tad confused about the transfer from the Red Line to get to CUS - I had thought you connected at Jackson, but that apparently is only going *to* the ballpark from Union Station, not when returning). I ended up just catching the Orange Line to Quincy and walking from there.

On #354, they had the cars separated by destination (with signs on each car). This is the first time I have seen such signs, but it did make things easy - there was a full car for Ann Arbor, which I found a seat in. After getting a ways outside Chicago, the attendant made an announcement that we were going to be switching to the Amtrak Michigan Line and going 110mph - and warned passengers to hang on to handrails if necessary and stay out of the vestibules. They also told everyone not to stay in the cafe car to play games/watch movies/etc until after Kalamazoo due to the large number of passengers detaining there, an announcement that seemed strange to me. In any case, barring any unforeseen delays it looks like we should be to ARB by 12:30am or so (adding 1 hr due to the NS slow orders).

In short - a great trip. Hoping to return to CHI soon - I will definitely be for NTD, but I want to go just to see some things I didn't have a chance to this time (the ball games kept me pretty occupied...) I will also say that Business Class on the Wolverine is definitely worth it when the difference is only the $13 upgrade fee - sitting in coach on the way back, I definitely see the difference in legroom (though coach is still way better than any airline's coach seating...)


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 15, 2012)

You're going to pass my house in about 35 minutes.  I'll wave when I hear the horn blow at our intersection.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 15, 2012)

WHOA. You guys are booking it. I can hear your train right now. I don't think I've ever heard it arrive this early!


----------



## thully (Apr 15, 2012)

Cool - I did notice we got into KAL quite early - though we had basically no unscheduled stops west of there and did 110mph from Porter. The temporary schedule for Michigan trains (adopted after the latest NS slow orders) has 354 departing KAL at 9:16 (16 minutes earlier than before).

In any case, trip has been uneventful so far, though we did have to wait for 355 to pass between KAL and BTL. Waited in a long line at the cafe car - was nice to get up, though (and I saw several other people who had attended one or both Tigers-White Sox games this weekend). Disappointed its over so soon, though - this was actually more fun than a few of my LD trips (though it will be hard to beat my SWC-SL-CONO trip back in December/January).


----------



## Eric S (Apr 17, 2012)

thully said:


> On #354, they had the cars separated by destination (with signs on each car). This is the first time I have seen such signs, but it did make things easy - there was a full car for Ann Arbor, which I found a seat in.


I'm curious about the signs as I've never seen Amtrak do this at Chicago before. Can you describe how this worked in more detail? (Were the signs on the platform? On the cars? Did they look permanent/professional? Any other details you might have)


----------



## thully (Apr 17, 2012)

They were printed signs taped to the cars. All I saw was the Ann Arbor one, as it was the first car I walked by (and the one I boarded).


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 17, 2012)

thully said:


> They were printed signs taped to the cars. All I saw was the Ann Arbor one, as it was the first car I walked by (and the one I boarded).


Wow, that's awesome. I bet it saves the usual traffic jam at the first conductor during that mad rush for the 6:00 PM train. One of them always tries to yell, "Kalamazoo!!! Come on down!!!" but you can never hear him over the sound of the locos idling.


----------



## thully (Apr 17, 2012)

Since I enjoyed this trip so much and wanted more time to explore Chicago, I went ahead and booked another ARB-CHI weekend roundtrip. In fact, it will be this weekend - that was the only weekend in the next month (during the Take 5/double points period) that the hostel I looked at had availability that I was also free. Already picked up my tickets at the ARB station - I had a voucher I wanted to use. In the end, this will cost me very little - particularly since this gives me enough qualifying trips to get me the Take 5 bonus.


----------



## MiRider (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm glad you had such a good time in my hometown.

Next time, you HAVE to take one of the river cruises - you'll love it.

I'm partial to the oldest - Wendella.

They have an awesome 75 minute architecture cruise on all 3 branches of the Chicago River for $26 - a deal.

They usually have a river and lake cruise but the Locks are being worked on so not on the schedule for now.

They have a decently stocked bar and Goose Island on tap - 312, my fave, and just some snacks so eat before you go - I don't know how they are about bringing food on board.

Take the 151 from CUS, get off at the Tribune Bldg (Hubbard & Michigan Ave.), cross the street to the Wrigley Bldg. and go downstairs to the boats.

When I first met my husband, he had to go on a business trip to Chicago.

I told him that he and his travel partner had to take a Wendella cruise.

He called me that night and told me that they went on the cruise and really enjoyed it but he wanted me to know that it didn't cost one dollar






Schedules, etc: http://www.wendellaboats.com/


----------



## thully (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion - I'm en route to Chicago once again this weekend on #355 (felt like I had to go back after my last trip), and will be there until Sunday night (when I take #354 on Sunday home). Might have to try the river cruise - this time I'm not planning anything in particular (as I had with the baseball games) , so I'll have time to do things that I didn't do last time. Funny that up until last week, I had just used the Wolverine as a connecting train for my LD trips, and had never actually done a Chicago trip. Now that I've done it once, I definitely see myself doing it more often. The fact that it can be done in a weekend (unlike most LD trips, with the possible exception of WAS on the CL - which I'm planning on doing over the long Memorial Day weekend) is definitely a plus.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 21, 2012)

thully said:


> Thanks for the suggestion - I'm en route to Chicago once again this weekend on #355 (felt like I had to go back after my last trip), and will be there until Sunday night (when I take #354 on Sunday home). Might have to try the river cruise - this time I'm not planning anything in particular (as I had with the baseball games) , so I'll have time to do things that I didn't do last time. Funny that up until last week, I had just used the Wolverine as a connecting train for my LD trips, and had never actually done a Chicago trip. Now that I've done it once, I definitely see myself doing it more often. The fact that it can be done in a weekend (unlike most LD trips, with the possible exception of WAS on the CL - which I'm planning on doing over the long Memorial Day weekend) is definitely a plus.


Weekend trips to Chicago are the absolute best.  I've racked up most of my AGR that way. That's why I really, really, really wish they'd introduce a later Wolverine departure. Being able to do a day trip without having to leave at 6:00 would be awesome. I'd have time to actually DO things instead of having just a few hours in the city. Plus, that train is always packed to the gills. I bet they could introduce another Wolverine at 8:00 and have it packed as well.

I can't remember the last time I drove to Chicago. It's pretty rare now. I think the only time I do is when we know we won't make the Sunday night train back to KAL.

Joanie - thanks for the Wendella recommendation. I've never been on a river cruise, and I love boats!


----------



## thully (Apr 21, 2012)

Hopefully once the state takes over the track and gets it all up to 110mph they do get more trains going/day. A later departure would be nice - combined with faster service, it would make a day trip more feasible in addition to providing a later option for situations like late-running baseball games. Last week I found myself really hoping for the game to end soon around 4:15ish on Sunday - I was starting to get a bit afraid that I'd miss the last Wolverine and end up scrambling for a last-minute flight from ORD/MDW (and possibly having to take a taxi all the way to Ann Arbor from DTW if no one could pick me up), taking the LSL/Thruway bus from TOL combination (and getting very little sleep), or spending the night and losing a workday.

I've visited San Diego a few times and rode the Surfliners quite a bit to LAX and ANA - I must say I love how one can do a day trip and just take the next train if you miss one (since they do unreserved coach there). They even have a Thruway bus that leaves LAX at 2am to go to SAN, for those who missed the 10pm Surfliner.


----------



## MiRider (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> thully said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the suggestion - I'm en route to Chicago once again this weekend on #355 (felt like I had to go back after my last trip), and will be there until Sunday night (when I take #354 on Sunday home). Might have to try the river cruise - this time I'm not planning anything in particular (as I had with the baseball games) , so I'll have time to do things that I didn't do last time. Funny that up until last week, I had just used the Wolverine as a connecting train for my LD trips, and had never actually done a Chicago trip. Now that I've done it once, I definitely see myself doing it more often. The fact that it can be done in a weekend (unlike most LD trips, with the possible exception of WAS on the CL - which I'm planning on doing over the long Memorial Day weekend) is definitely a plus.
> ...


Have fun thully!

Sorcha, you're welcome - you'll love the cruise.

It's a wonderful way to view the beautiful skyline of the city that just can't be seen from land.

There are some unique residences to check out too.

Near the end of the cruise, by Navy Pier, there's a gorgeous panoramic view that you can't see from land.

Another, 15 minute longer, more expensive cruise ($38) is on the northeast corner of Wacker and Michigan - Chicago's First Lady .

There is also the Seadog owned by the boat/ship company that runs the lunch and dinner cruises from Navy Pier, I haven't been on either of them though.

We always drove to Chicago until I *discovered* train travel from Holland last year and now I'm making up for all of that lost train time.





We still drive in quite a bit because my husband isn't as enamored with train travel as I am


----------

